# Dieter Pfaff im Alter von 65 Jahren gestorben



## DER SCHWERE (6 März 2013)

*Dieter Pfaff im Alter von 65 Jahren gestorben
Im Februar sagte er noch:
„Der Krebs ist weg“*





Er war ein Mann wie ein Baum. Im TV erschien Dieter Pfaff unerschütterlich. In den Erfolgsserien „Bloch“ oder „Der Dicke“ wurde er zum Liebling der Zuschauer.

Er kämpfte gegen den Krebs, jetzt ist Dieter Pfaff tot. Er wurde 65 Jahre alt. Pfaffs Agentin Sibylle Flöter bestätigte am Mittwoch den Tod des Schauspielers.

Der gebürtige Dortmunder sei am Dienstagmorgen gegen 8 Uhr zu Hause im Kreise seiner Familie in Hamburg „friedlich eingeschlafen”, so Sibylle Flöter. Pfaff hinterlässt seine Frau Eva Maria (40 Jahre Ehe), die Zwillinge Johanna und Maximilian (33) und deren Kinder. Sie waren seine größte Stütze. 

Bei Pfaff war im vergangenen Herbst Lungenkrebs diagnostiziert worden, er hatte mehrere Chemotherapien durchgestanden, wollte wieder vor die Kamera.

Erst Anfang Februar meldete sich Dieter Pfaff mit einer guten Nachricht zurück: „Der Krebs ist weg“, sagte er zu BILD am SONNTAG. Er freute sich auf die Dreharbeiten, wollte jetzt bald einsteigen, sagte aber auch: „Man darf die Nachwirkungen der Chemotherapie und der Bestrahlungen nicht unterschätzen. Ich bin noch richtig schlapp.“ Der kolossale Schauspieler, der mindestens eine Schachtel Marlboro light am Tag rauchte, rührte inzwischen keine Zigarette mehr an. 

Pfaff, der Quereinsteiger

Dieter Pfaff war leidenschaftlicher Schauspieler, kam jedoch über Umwege zum Film. Als Sohn eines Verkehrspolizisten und einer Hausfrau in Dortmund geboren, studierte er zunächst Geschichte und Germanistik – ein Wunsch seiner Eltern, die diesen Beruf für vernünftiger hielten als die Bühne. Im Alter von 22 Jahren brach Pfaff sein Studium ab, ging auf die Schauspielschule in Bochum.

1969 dann sein erstes Engagement als Regieassistent. Hierzu klopfte Pfaff einfach an die Pforte des Dortmunder Theaters. Der Pförtner verwies ihn auf die Dramaturgie-Abteilung.

Gegenüber dem „Hamburger Abendblatt“ sagte Pfaff einmal über den Beginn seiner Karriere: „Wir haben gequatscht, dann kam der Intendant rein. Dann haben sie festgestellt, dass sie keinen Regieassistenten haben und mich nach zehn Minuten gefragt, ob ich das machen wolle. Später wurde in der Produktion ein Schauspieler krank, und schon stand ich auf der Bühne.“

Der Durchbruch als TV-Schwergewicht

Bis zu seinem 35. Lebensjahr arbeitete Pfaff als Dramaturg, Autor und Regisseur an verschiedenen Theatern in Deutschland. 1983 nahm er eine Professur an der Hochschule für Musik und Darstellende Kunst in Graz an. Doch Pfaff wollte nicht vor Studenten stehen, sondern auf der Bühne.

Er debütierte als Fernsehschauspieler in der Rolle des tolpatschigen Polizisten Otto Schatzschneider in der ARD-TV-Vorabendserie „Der Fahnder“, hatte Gastrollen im „Tatort“ – den großen Durchbruch schaffte Pfaff spätestens als Kommissar Hans Sperling in der ZDF-Krimiserie „Sperling“ (1996-2007).

Besonders die Rollen machten ihn zum TV-Liebling: Seit 2001 spielte Pfaff den Psychotherapeuten Dr. Maximilian Bloch in der gleichnamigen Serie „Bloch“. 2005 dann die ARD-Paraderolle „Der Dicke“, in Sachen Herz und Körperstatur Pfaff auf den Leib geschrieben. Als schlitzohriger Rechtsanwalt setzte sich Pfaff für das Wohl der kleinen Leute an.

Seine Beliebtheit beim Publikum erklärte er sich so: „Irgendwie gelingt es mir, die Menschen zu berühren, das ist ein Geschenk, dafür kann ich nichts.” Er sagte weiter in der „NDR Talk Show” im April 2012: „Ich glaube, dass ich in meinem Leben ein paar Mal was geschenkt bekommen hab'.”


Quelle: Bild.de​
Machs gut


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 März 2013)

Dieter spielte beim Fahnder den Polizisten Otto.Und er fuhr auch ein Lkw bei der Serie Auf Achse.
Ich hat gerne Dieter Pfaff im Fernsehr gesehen. Schade ,dass selche Menschen viel zu früh gehen müssen.


----------



## thomashm (7 März 2013)

Er war ein toller Schauspieler und ein lebenswerter Mensch.

Danke für Alles.


----------



## Punisher (7 März 2013)

ein herber Verlust für die deutsche Schauspielerei


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Sehr sehr schade! Habe die Serien mit ihm gerne als Lückfüller geschaut, oder wenn einfach nichts kam. Sehr sympatischer Mensch gwesen.


----------

